# Evidence of Work experience



## wrp2000 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello,
I have a question regarding general skilled migration category (Mechanical engineer) to Australia.

I got a positive skill assessment from the Engineers Austrailia as a Mechanical engineer(INCLUDING my present job).However, when I go through the check list for visa application I found that I need to get a letter from my present employer with the job title and it should not be in GENERIC TITLES. My problem is even though I work as a mechanical engineer, my Job title is ‘Business Systems Analyst’ .Therefore, I cannot ask my employer to issue a letter as the job title of Mechanical engineer.
Can anybody please share your ideas with me to get through this problem.
Thank you very much in advance for your responses.
wrp2000


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

You can probably ask the employer for a letter with your job title and clarification on what your roles are...


----------



## wrp2000 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi twister292,

Thank you for the post.

Yes I have already got a letter from my current employer as the job title Business systems analyst with a description of my responsibilities.This is the letter which i sent to the EA and got a positive outcome. But my doubt is whether it is accepted by DIAC as my current job title is totally different from the SOL title. The description given in the check list is as follows ;

//the letter should indicate the exact period of employment, including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, position/s held, the main five duties undertaken, and the salary earned – positions should not be described by generic titles (for example, research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)//

Thank you
wrp2000



twister292 said:


> You can probably ask the employer for a letter with your job title and clarification on what your roles are...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

every company has different hierarchy, a person working as X Title on one company might not be given the same title in the other whilst doing the same work. what matters is the job description and your roles and responsibilities.


----------

